# Anyone see this Alpha release yet?



## mrtrulino (Oct 4, 2011)

Just saw this over on XDA and thought someone might want to try flashing this. Personally, I'm gonna pass on this one as it looks very incomplete, but there might be some hardcore early adopters out there.

Forum with discussion of ROM

Download Link

I believe this may be available directly via PreWare as well, but I haven't checked this yet.


----------



## Richboy455 (Sep 4, 2011)

Is there someone who speaks Chinese who could translate it?

Personally I don't think this could be legit, but who knows...


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

google translation:



> first alpha version, there are problems also please forgive me; people are concerned about the card problem, because I want to more central levels to solve, but the skill is still light it takes time, so this version does not; within 2 days to give you an explanation ~ : M: g $ u + W 'V: V. E3 ~ so, the next step: # Y. Y! c; G3 ~ card, OpenGL ! K1 F (v8 T4 J9 o "n the time of installation, limited preware, rest of the installation tool causes the problem, I will not explain ~ ~ 9 S; J9 u) T & [ 2 g * A1 W; b: @ 7 B5 M% g% y9 r. Q questions: 1. Occasionally the screen will flash, press the power button to turn off the screen and then turn, will ease, but also get many starts this be the future solution ; ~% {+ A8 u7 y! w9 s7 P 2. no sensord drive, temporarily no time to write, this is not the point; 3.wifi switch is not, everyone into the android before trouble set in webos good, being there is no energy to write this; 8 f-F5 H & X9 U9 O; X 4 did not add sound subsystems, on the list put; 5.camera not, into this process may cause the system to crash, but they will up, this is also on the list. . ; J5 V! M & ^ 4 W '@. T) U + ~ # L-\ 7. Currently only a single touch, should be enough for the day; 8 so-called opengl acceleration, the core of this is the next step content, I get this as soon as possible ~ 0 I / ["N. _0 L 9. webos clean stopped android back too much trouble, so if we have to be webos, please jerk the power button for 5 seconds; 0 ui looks a whole more ugly, the ability of their students can think of a way, this now includes the future will not be of concern to me; "d) g% ~ 9 D0` '? operational capabilities: 1 e-k-L3 `6] 7 _ (_: R "F8 D 1. on the android not understand it, with no multimedia features of the java program, ndk perfect program should be able to run; $ | * O; G8 a 'Y (S # W 2. While the system google write a good version of 3.1 at the beginning of pi; but should be father of the 2.3.x family pit apk installation method: 8 Q. U $ Q & Z + b / X to download the desired apk, into the U disk apks directory ( If not, trouble new one), into the android can be found, vold mechanism to get around the core issues; U disk directory inside the android system.img this is the whole root, do not delete, to study students, with loop ext3 mount on the system can see it all (Y6 NU 'D g. Y1 D: i / l: A, a7 x operating instructions: the four key power or Power P & W5 a! _ "Q: O% F3 L 'A Home or Home # J5 G 1 Z: E 'L + V5 T! M) J5 G Vol + this is Back Vol-menu the rest of your fingers; -?; V c 'P # P # Z! {# M) U above, because of personal ability, or energy issues, there is no good deal off, but please forgive me; Also, if experts are willing to join together to engage in a warm welcome (do not know which sites can host the G code), private letter I can e-mail contact - to 20 days in Shenzhen, I have not a pass, the next afternoon, wandering out ~ ~ 4 I) R3 T # R-W7 c-U9 [/ I8 H * O effect is not on the map, Anyway, a key installation, we looked at play with; MD5: 1fbb6bd2cacf2ff3ba8ac051cd366758 proposed conditional friend to test, to prevent the upload error download address: 4 10 [O $ 7 @ 5 G / K6 G0 N3 G http://115.com / file/aq7ufs34 # chomper.app.android_0.0.1_all.ipk # `; I) k-b: R c & k - L * _% b + ^ - [0 K-G $ x + Z the paste has been synchronized to woshithb123 of microblogging


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

sounds like the touchdroid release, cause of its shocking feature list


----------



## cake (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll try and reupload it for you guys. While I'm at it I'm going to test it out as well.


----------



## Richboy455 (Sep 4, 2011)

Good luck, let us know how it goes


----------



## cake (Aug 29, 2011)

For your own warning I'm just going to say that this whole thing is in chinese. If you don't understand chinese then don't even touch this. The home button and power button redirect you to the app itself and not to webos. I just played with it a little and I'm going to try and see if Wifi is working. Just play with "app" with caution. I say "app" because you don't go back to webos if you go to sleep or home.

Those who want the link here: http://www.mediafire.com/?d6wahtvpay49rwr

Edit: In my opinion this was a horrid release. The creator trolled us with the version number. Wifi doesn't work. Language partially works even with english on. Theres no root. And you get random flashes on the top of your left screen
. Yes I am aware that this is an alpha build.


----------



## PackOfHighly (Sep 8, 2011)

cake said:


> Edit: In my opinion this was a horrid release. The creator trolled us with the version number.
> 
> . Yes I am aware that this is an alpha build.


Your whine and your latter statement don't jibe. I really don't understand what you mean "trolled us with the version number" 0.0.1 would be about as best as anyone could version an alpha release. No one was trolled, you just don't have any business commenting.


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something but isn't running an OS from within another OS a really bad move, performance-wise.

If I want Android then I don't want anything between it and the hardware, least of all an OS that has been released in a less than optimal state.

To take nothing away from the fact that technically, he has got this far.


----------



## cake (Aug 29, 2011)

PackOfHighly said:


> Your whine and your latter statement don't jibe. I really don't understand what you mean "trolled us with the version number" 0.0.1 would be about as best as anyone could version an alpha release. No one was trolled, you just don't have any business commenting.


Who said I was referring to the app version? If you actually open the app and look at the version number you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## andmer (Jun 24, 2011)

cake said:


> Who said I was referring to the app version? If you actually open the app and look at the version number you'll see what I'm talking about.


Holy shit, take this *****ing back to XDA please.

People complain if you release something too early and complain if you make them wait too long.


----------



## andmer (Jun 24, 2011)

BTW this is an awesome project. Kudos to the developer and their work.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I threw this on my touchpad just for laughs, it actually sort of works. Cant get any APK to work so its stuck with the stock apps, which really limits its usefulness. But wifi works, the stock browser works (albeit with only single touch), and while not as smooth as native android would be its a lot smoother than I expected given its started from within webOS.

In its current state its terrible but it has huge potential.


----------

